# What is a traffic ticket..



## jam (Feb 2, 2009)

A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

jam said:


> A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date....


What is a useless thread by a noob? A useless thread by a noob is something that neither poses a question nor presents any factual events that elicit conversation or debate. Similar to an officer who likes to hear himself talk on the radio with useless babble, or a prima donna looking at himself in the mirror all day. Said noob should choke himself.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

jam said:


> A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date....


Is there more to this...or are we supposed to read your mind?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Its such a sophisticated thread that he is going to post it in INSTALLMENTS!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I........um...........dont get it.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Is this a flagger who thinks he's getting a cite book perhaps?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is there a Schoolhouse Rock song for traffic tickets? Maybe that's how it starts out or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

TOEjam said:


> A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date....


Jigga WHAT ???????


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Uh...o.k....i'm lost.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I like jam. I prefer blueberry. What kind are you??


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Roses are red, violets are blue. I like peanut butter. Can you swim?
OR
If you're driving down the road in a four door motorcycle, and two of its wheels fall off, how many pancakes does it take to make a doghouse? Fourteen of course. Know why? 'Cuz ice cream don't have bones!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't get it, is he trying to impress himself by asking a question and then answering it ? Maybe he is a constable.......only kidding!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


>


Traffic ticket post,

Nonsense from stoner newbie

Police laugh: epic fail.

dcs 2244


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

What is life? I don't know but jam should get one.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

jam said:


> A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date....


probably uses to much wikipedia. now hes randomly posting blurbs of irrelevant info.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What was the point?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe the forum should be re-named " Ask a jam."


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got dumber for reading this


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *jam*
> _A traffic ticket is a citation or summons issued to a person by an authorized government official for breaking a motor vehicle law. The citation requires the accused person to appear before a judge or magistrate in court, but allows that person to remain free until the scheduled court date...._


So when does the next RTT start...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ posted a great pic
< Is still confused about this thread
.......wait a second I'm in the wrong thread!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn... There's 10.5 seconds of my life I'll never get back. ](*,)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Damn... There's 10.5 seconds of my life I'll never get back. ](*,)


Im sure you say that alot....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Its always AT LEAST double that! More if I'm drunk!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL 7 & Fra!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> I heard it takes longer when you're drunk because it takes longer to .... well you know.....


plea*sex*plain empty see !!!!!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Woah! Let me say there are NOOOO issues there! Drunk or not! 
And because of that lack of issues, I'm one of those women most other women hate! :jump:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OKOKOKOK!!!!! I'm still here ya know!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another thread hijacked by a bunch of perverts..


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

7 that's the nicest thing you've ever called me!!


----------

